# Sakınca



## Codswallop

From the verb 'sakınmak' - to avoid (kaydı ihtiyati)
sakınca (cause or reason to avoid something) (Çalışmanın başlaması için herhangi bir sakınca olmadığını belirtti)
Any ideas about a precise English equivalent for the word sakınca in the above context?


----------



## Torontal

_Objection_ bence. ~ _He stated that there isn't any objection to start the work._


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Codswallop said:


> From the verb 'sakınmak' - to avoid (kaydı ihtiyati)
> sakınca (cause or reason to avoid something) (Çalışmanın başlaması için herhangi bir sakınca olmadığını belirtti)
> Any ideas about a precise English equivalent for the word sakınca in the above context?


merhaba.

there is nothing to refrain from in order for the works to start. 

veya

nothing to sacrifice in order to begin the works

geliyor aklima


----------



## drkoray

Drawback may give the sense.


----------



## analeeh

I don't think we have a direct equivalent.

'There is no objection to the work going ahead' usually means that nobody has objected to the work going ahead, not that there aren't actually any objections.

'There is nothing to refrain from in order for the works to start' is grammatically correct (except 'works' which is OK but not ideal) but doesn't mean anything to me. 'There is nothing to refrain from' = there is nothing which you shouldn't do, so the most meaningful reading I can come up with is 'there is nothing you need to not do in order for the work to start'.

'There is nothing to sacrifice in order to begin the works' likewise means something else - it could be rephrased as 'we don't need to sacrifice anything in order to begin the work', which means something else entirely.

I would just say:

'There is _nothing to stop_ the work going ahead.'
'There is _no reason for _the work not to go ahead.'


----------



## Aydintashar

Codswallop said:


> From the verb 'sakınmak' - to avoid (kaydı ihtiyati)
> sakınca (cause or reason to avoid something) (Çalışmanın başlaması için herhangi bir sakınca olmadığını belirtti)
> Any ideas about a precise English equivalent for the word sakınca in the above context?


objection, restraint


----------



## Codswallop

Aydintashar said:


> objection, restraint


Settled on drawback for now but still not satisfied. Sakıncalı means something that carries some undesirable risk element, therefore drawback or risk come closest to defining sakınca


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Codswallop said:


> Settled on drawback for now but still not satisfied. Sakıncalı means something that carries some undesirable risk element, therefore drawback or risk come closest to defining sakınca


 Maybe we could say:

we are going to start to work if no holds are barred.


----------

